# Downloadbereich mit Passwort schützen!



## x_zone_design (20. Januar 2004)

Ich habe nen Kunden, der möchte in seine Webseite nen Passwortgeschützen download bereich einbauen.
Hab da schon mehrere Sachen gefunden .htaccess  usw.

Is aber immer noch nich so das ware dabei.

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir helfen könnten!

Und jetzt kommt der Hammer:
Er hätte gerne das seine Kunden diesen Download auch bezahlen!
Na dazu hab ich keine Idee, wie man das realisieren kann.Das einzige was mir einfällt is Kreditkartennummer, aber da weiß ich nich wie das geht!

Schon mal dank im vorraus!

GrEEtZ    x_ZONE_design


----------



## Camelion (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
dieses Problem kann nur mit einer Script oder Programiersprache Serverseitig gelösst werden, denke ich mal, korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege. Mit HTML ist da nicht viel zu machen und Javascript-Passwortschutz ist so sicher wie ne Papptür. Naja als Alternative zur Bezahlung mit der Kreditkarte gibts noch das allseits (unbeliebte) zahlen in Vorkasse.

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## Tim C. (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Camelion _
> *Naja als Alternative zur Bezahlung mit der Kreditkarte gibts noch das allseits (unbeliebte) zahlen in Vorkasse.
> *


Oder diverse Systeme, die eine Registrierung von Seiten des Kunden erfordern, wie z.B. Paypal oder ein ähnliches System  der Telekom.


----------



## x_zone_design (20. Januar 2004)

Erst ein mal vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe, aber wie komm ich an so was dran und wo bekomme ich son Scriot her, hab von PHP nämlich keine Ahnung!


----------



## Camelion (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Scripte gibts wie sand am Meer, einfach Googeln findest schnell was.
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist wie Du einem Kunden etwas zu verkaufen versuchst was Du garnicht verkaufen kannst, weil Du es nicht anfertigen kannst?!
In deinem Fall solltest Du:

a.) Ganz schnell PHP o.ä. lernen
oder
b.) Deinem Kunden die Sache ausreden
oder
c.) Hier im Forum in der Kategorie ´"Projekte & Jobs" oder in ähnlichern Anlaufstellen nachfragen ob dir jemand die Code-Arbeit (meißt nur gegen Kohle) abnimmt

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## x_zone_design (20. Januar 2004)

Na ich will ihm das ja nich verkaufen sondern er hat mich gefragt ob sowas möglich wäre........

so als vorabinfo sozusagen!


----------



## aNero (20. Januar 2004)

naja möglich ist so ziemlich alles nur das wie ist immer die sache...

und das PHP mal schnell lernen... guter witz ^^


----------

